# Cutting Copper Wire...



## Staunton Dan (Jul 4, 2008)

I know that this has been shown before but I just wanted to show my set-up. I don't have a bottle tumbler but I am using a rock tumbler that I have had for years. I am only able to clean the inside of the smaller bottles  and I just put some mineral oil on the outside. Works pretty good. The larger the bottle the more copper you need and the tiny motor on the tumbler can't handle too much weight. I use about a 1/2 pound of copper per bottle max. 

 I am able to get uncoated copper wire from a local scrap dealer for $3.00 a pound. I recycle all of the copper and brass that I have accumulated and can cut that $3.00 down considerably. Find a solid piece of steel and drill a hole through it from the top with about a 3/8" drill bit. Use the same drill bit to cut the small copper pieces. Drill a smaller diameter hole at right angles to the 1st hole to feed the copper wire through. As the copper wire feeds, the 3/8" drill cuts it in little pieces. I can cut about 10 pounds per hour at a considerable savings. BTW, I was able to find a few round pieces of stainless steel at the scrap yard with the holes already drilled. Works great. I use 2 vices, one to mount the drill and the other for the steel chuck. Heres some photos. Good luck.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: Cutting Copper Wire...2*

Cutting Copper Wire...2


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 4, 2008)

*RE: Cutting Copper Wire...3*

Cutting Copper Wire...3


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 4, 2008)

You can actually buff the outside of bottles with a buffing wheel and polishing compound. You just have to be careful. I have done it on some bottles that just had some outside areas of stain. Cylinders are pretty easy, rectangular bottles with recessed panels are more difficult.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks Matt, I'll try that.


----------



## Staunton Dan (May 26, 2009)

Here's a repost for ncbred on how to cut copper wire or how I do it anyway.


----------



## capsoda (May 26, 2009)

#/16 is a bit too big Tim. Sell it and pic up a roll of 14/3. 12/3 will work ok but the smaller diameter wire gets into small places better.


----------



## ncbred (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the repost.  Do they sell bare copper ground wire at places like Lowes?


----------



## LC (May 26, 2009)

I tried that once Matt , also learned the hard way about having to be extra careful . Of all bottles I tried first was a paneled pontiled soda from Cincinnati , put a nice long crack up the neck because of buffing in once place too long . Nothing like learning the hard way . As you say , You can definitely get good results using this method , but you do have to be extra careful not to get the glass too hot , for it surely will crack . I suggest to all that try this method to start out experimenting with a good old Junker bottle first to get the feel of what you are doing as for buffing with a compound .


----------



## Staunton Dan (May 26, 2009)

They might but that would be quite expensive. Now that the price of copper is down I can buy stripped 12 gauge for $1.50 per pound at a local scrap yard. I usually take my scrap copper and brass in at the same time and they give me 65 cents a pound for it. You'd be surprised how much there is in dumps. Every time I find a piece while digging, I put it aside. I don't have to clean it either except for knocking the dirt off and maybe taking a brush to it. 



> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> Thanks for the repost.  Do they sell bare copper ground wire at places like Lowes?


----------



## druggistnut (May 27, 2009)

If you're using a buffing wheel and jewelers/lapidary rouge, make sure to fill the bottle with water and cork it first. It will dissipate the majority of the friction heat. Better yet, if you can fill it with water and have a trickle flowing on the spot you are buffing, it will cool AND polish better.
 Bill


----------



## LC (May 27, 2009)

Another good suggestion Bill , I never thought of that at the time I was trying it .


----------

